# Game 18: Official Philadelphia @ Houston GAME THREAD. 12/4. 7:30 CST.



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*vs.*









*Houston Rockets vs. Philadelphia 76ers
December 4, 2004
7:30pm CST, FSN*

*Probable Starters*





































Yao Ming/Juwan Howard/Jim Jackson/Tracy McGrady/Bob Sura 






































Marc Jackson/Josh Davis/Kyle Korver/Andre Iguodala/Allen Iverson 

Beginning of a very long home stretch. I want to see Barrett guard AI.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

what if we lose again?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

This is a must win game for Houston.
They need to get back on track.
Hopefully T-Mac will have another breakout game.


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> This is a must win game for Houston.
> They need to get back on track.
> Hopefully T-Mac will have another breakout game.


what you mean another breakout game?? Hes going to score 60 this time?


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

you may think im crazy but if we want to absolutly shut down AI, maybe we can put mcgrady on him. Remeber mcgrady is probably the most moble 6-8 player ever. And with his lenght AI will never be able to shoot over mcgrady unless he does some crazy low percentage fadeaway. Obviously we can put some help defense on AI...


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

We need a win badly and tonight is as good of a night as any

Rockets - 93

Sixers - 77


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

No Jim Jackson...out with the Flu.

I dont know whos starting.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ThaShark316</b>!
> *No Jim Jackson*...out with the Flu.
> 
> I dont know whos starting.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Bowen is starting...:sigh:


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

This sucks! Jim Jackson just happens to be out with the Flu when we have our best chance to finally get a win. And now we are playing like crap against the Sixers

Why does this have to happen to us?


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

31% shooting....


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> what if we lose again?


:upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another sad looking game. And this time against a team that's struggling just as bad as the Rockets. 11 pt deficit. 7 of T-mac's 11 attempts are 3s. That's too reminiscent of last year. He needs to take better shots.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

I already give up, it's as if Fate wants us to lose

I'm sure we could have won this game if we had Jim


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Rockets are 1-17 from the 3pt line :sour: 

They're lucky they've attempted so many FTs.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

i gave up as well,i am watching heats VS nuggets now


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

hey,we lead now


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

not anymore


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

oh,i switched the channel back,they lead now :|


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

W00T!

McGrady with the CLUTCH shot to win it for us!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TMAC=CLUTCH!!!!!

BUT what an ugly win with 76ers :uhoh:


----------



## MagicNugz (Aug 10, 2004)

How do we just barely beat the sixers at home ? The sixers did not even play well. Oh well, I'll take any win we can get right now but I just don't see the playoffs happening for us. :sigh:


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MagicNugz</b>!
> How do we just barely beat the sixers at home ? The sixers did not even play well. Oh well, I'll take any win we can get right now but I just don't see the playoffs happening for us. :sigh:


Jim Jackson wasnt playing


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Finally won one....NOW FOR THE TEXANS TO FINISH THE JOB.

T-mac=clutch again!!


----------



## KrispyKreme23 (Dec 22, 2003)

This game sucked. No offense but, this team is doomed. Van Gundy needs to be fired immediately. The Sixers didn't even play well.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KrispyKreme23</b>!
> This game sucked. No offense but, this team is doomed. Van Gundy needs to be fired immediately. The Sixers didn't even play well.


Did you not clearly hear us tell you that Jim Jackson wasnt playing? on top of that neither were Charlie Ward or Tyronn Lue. We were forced to play guys like Ryan Bowen and Reece Gaines most of the game

Jim Jackson is one of our better players


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Great shot by Tmac but Yao almost lost them the game with his inability to grab that defensive board on the Sixers last shot.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I missed the game but did end up seeing the final posession. I don't know whether to be happy or sad with this scrappy win. Forget about Jim Jackson, this team has nothing going on offense and Yao is still taking 10 shots a game. 

That stat from the 3 pt line was absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

wow that was an intense last possesion... a win's a win, let's hope we build some momentum from here!


----------

